# If Animal Crossing Characters were Human...



## papyrus (Dec 9, 2016)

Saw this gorgeous Fan Art on Tumblr and thought I'd share it.^_^

Credit: http://fanficciera.tumblr.com​


----------



## Orieii (Dec 9, 2016)

Omg! I wanted to do the same thing xD I always wanted to draw my villagers and the special NPC(s) as humans <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Thanks for sharing~!!


----------



## Quill (Dec 9, 2016)

I came here prepared to hate it but... I love these. Label and Joan especially are perfect. And Brewster, of course.


----------



## hoodathotit (Dec 9, 2016)

Can't say I care for the concept, but the art is outstanding.    Edit: My reply pertains to New Leaf as it is currently. For a "Switch" game, I would be more enthusiastic. 2nd edit: Of course, *Animal* Crossing would be a tad inappropriate.


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 9, 2016)

I clicked on this thread expecting them to be REALLY creepy, but I was pleasantly surprised. These are really great and fitting to the characters, I like 'em a lot.


----------



## namiieco (Dec 9, 2016)

love how they drew labelle


----------



## smolfriskeh (Dec 9, 2016)

Omg that is so cool! :0 They should try making them in-game, like as human characters that look like the human version of the animals! c:


----------



## GreenLeaf (Dec 9, 2016)

they're well drawn and pleasent if  this was a concept for a different game I would buy it asap 
but they're too westernized for animal crossing Joan in particular the drawing is great but the real Joan reminds me of Hokkaido or other rural areas rather than this


----------



## hoodathotit (Dec 9, 2016)

GreenLeaf said:


> they're well drawn and pleasent if  this was a concept for a different game I would buy it asap
> but they're too westernized for animal crossing Joan in particular the drawing is great but the real Joan reminds me of Hokkaido or other rural areas rather than this



When I think of Hokkaido, the Snow Monkey comes to mind. Most of my time was spent in the Kanto area.


----------



## GreenLeaf (Dec 9, 2016)

hoodathotit said:


> When I think of Hokkaido, the Snow Monkey comes to mind. Most of my time was spent in the Kanto area.



yes you're right^^ they're adorable we  have snow monkeys in the game? I never checked all the monkey villagers
I think also about bears pigs and cows oh and horses too and the the snow bug why we haven't yukimushi in animal crossing?
I've never been there anyway... T_T I'm gelous >_<

ok done with the ot sorry... ^^''


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Dec 9, 2016)

Even though these are pretty good and MUCH better than what I expected, all I can say is:
_cringey fanart incoming_



Trust me, the next few posts will probably be nothing but cringey fanart. I just like my animals as, well... animals.


----------



## Zireael (Dec 9, 2016)

These are fantastic though. Really love the way the artist captured the Able Sisters, you can see the slight animosity between Label and Sabel, but Mabel is just like "we bros now". Very cleverly done, all of them.


----------



## clueleaf (Dec 9, 2016)

Omg I LOVE Brewster and Joan.


----------



## smolfriskeh (Dec 9, 2016)

NinelivesBobcat said:


> Even though these are pretty good and MUCH better than what I expected, all I can say is:
> _cringey fanart incoming_
> 
> 
> ...




Hi! c:
This is the first picture that showed up when I typed "bad drawing" my picture of Tom Nook!
It took me 876000 hours to draw! I hope you like it! c:


----------



## papyrus (Dec 9, 2016)

smolfriskeh said:


> View attachment 190133
> Hi! c:
> This is the first picture that showed up when I typed "bad drawing" my picture of Tom Nook!
> It took me 876000 hours to draw! I hope you like it! c:


LMAO!!!


----------



## LolliiNguyen (Dec 9, 2016)

I absolutely love this. I admit, I've drawn art of humanized versions of my favourite villagers, but nothing as endearing as these guys here ♡


----------



## planetvirgo (Dec 9, 2016)

I like drawing characters inspired by animal crossing villagers if that counts, but I don't think I'd be able to catch their essence if I attempted to transform them into people.


----------



## Buster Bunny (Dec 10, 2016)

If Animal Crossing villagers were humans, then it would defeat the very purpose of being Animal Crossing in the first place.

That's why I despise human versions since they're just a bunch of crazed cosplayers without the real charm of the originals.


----------

